# GRADY WHITE 256 WAHOO



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Selling/trading my grady white. Bought a bigger boat and no longer use. Asking $9,000 obo, will also consider trades looking for a 4x4 but open to trade for other items also, what do you have ? 
Has trailer, electronics and kicker.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't tell from pics. Is this an inboard?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What year? I/O? How many horsepower? 25 1/2 ft?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like an IO


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Assuming it's an IO...gas or diesel?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

It is an inboard, gas powered by a mercruiser 260.


----------



## Leschamp19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sean Bogan (Apr 18, 2017)

Leschamp19 said:


> Sorry for the delay.


Still available?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Last post was 2017 . So I'm guessing not .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

And since the author was last seen on OGF April 4, 2020...going to consider this thread closed.


----------

